# Need good keylogger reccomendation for Mac.



## Bob99 (Jun 6, 2013)

Found out through phone record that my wife of 18 years is spending hours on the phone with an old boyfriend. I also see that the history is cleared on the computer and facebook is always logged out after she uses it. New e-mail account, all the red flags including a massive change in attitude. I really want to have some concrete evidence before I confront her on this. There are so many keyloggers out there and I'm worried how many of them are scams or viruses. I would prefer one that can access password but I'm ok with a lesser version. TIA


----------



## catsa (Jun 8, 2013)

Ive been using Spector for Mac, added on eBlaster ( they provide the link) for several years. It installs stealth, you can get screenshots as frequently as 5 sec, all keystrokes, facebook activity.

eBlaster is an add-on which sends alerts to your email according to your alert settings. eBlaster gives you realtime alerts; without it you must view recordings on the target computer. I also have it on a windows PC.

Both computers have been worked on by IT guys, never detected anything.

BUT- when you install it, (takes about 10mnutes total) it will erase all history, so be aware.

Works great, no issues.

Good luck


----------



## Bob99 (Jun 6, 2013)

She changed the password on her computer last night before I could install anything on it. Pretty sure she suspects that I know something. Crap. I wanted to grab as much evidence as possible before I confronted her. All I have is the phone records which only show a dozen texts and calls and it looks like they may have gone underground and kept things to facebook and skype. Time to get a voice activated recorder.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If you think you can get away with it, install some kind of video camera aimed at the keyboard and screen. This might capture the password so you can get in.

The keyboard (on the desktop model iMac) attaches via USB plug into the back of the display/computer. Perhaps there is a USB recording device you could plug in between the computer and the keyboard?


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you have an admin account on the machine you can log in as admin and install the program. It should install for all users and should not be noticeable. The program should store the data in a folder where you can access it as the admin.

If her account logs in automatically, all you have to do is load the program, when it asks you for the user name and password, replace the user name with the admin account log in and use the admin password. It will accept this as authorization and install.

If you want to get into her system if you don't have an account with admin rights, I can help if I know the OSX operating system you are running.

Cheers


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

If it's a desktop and not a laptop there are usb key loggers that can be installed by simply plugging in between the keyboard and computer.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

If she thinks you're spying on her, she might spy on what sites you visit. Be careful not to let her see what you're posting here.

Voice-activated recorder is something cheaters usually don't think about, they are usually focused on deleting texts, clearing history, passwording phone and computer.

Is this a long-distance thing or are they close enough to have meet-ups?


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Will, VAR are something people don't think about. It sounds like there is enough technical expertise on TAM to help you no matter what you want to do.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh man...she sure is making it obvious isn't she.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

How far away does the other guy live?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you bought a var yet?


----------

